# LOST HAVANESE IN PA



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

THIS WAS SENT TO THE HAVRESCUE LIST AND WANTED TO SHARE IT WITH ALL OF YOU TO SEE IF ANYONE IS IN THE AREA AND COULD HELP.

Dear friends,
My husband is in PA with my son trying to get my dog bred. I have been home moving my parents. About 5PM tonight Truffy was tied out in the back yard and slipped her harness. She is now running in the dark not knowing where she is and her mom is not there. She is in Landenberg PA, southern PA. Not far from Kennett Square. I do not know what other towns are in the area. i am getting in the car to drive but it is 5 1/2 hrs there. If there is anybody on list who is in the area that can get the word out, at least by internet I would be eternally grateful. I really fear for the safety of this small black dog in the woods and the cold pitch black. She is my heart and soul. Please pray that they find her safely. I will be lost without her.
Thanks for your help. I will be in touch,
nancy Chretien
location 103 Glenloch Drive
Landenberg, PA
husband's cell 315 406-2770
nancy cell 315 734-3471
son's cell Tim 610-247-9970
Truffy is black with white chin, neck, feet, eyebrows
she is microchipped


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Best wishes and prayers that Truffy is found safe and sound asap! 

Good luck to Truffy and her hu-family!

Best,
Poornima


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Oh poor Truffy and her family. They are in my thought and prayers. Keep us posted. I hope that she is found safely soon!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Truffy and her family will be in my prayers. I pray she will be found soon.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

This breaks my heart little Truffy is lost ~ my prayers are with her family that she will be found safe and healthy. Please keep us all posted!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh dear do I feel for this lady....I know she is frantic with worry. I will pray for Truffy's safe and immediate return.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I pray for Truffy's safe return but what the heck was happening with her tied up outside? That's terrifying. The poor thing must be so frightened. God bless the whole family.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

How scary  keeping my fingers crossed for a miracle!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Kathy,
I can not even image how you are feeling. I am not far from Landenburg. I will send out an email to the local breeders here and a friend that lives there. If you need my help please don't hesitant to ask. I have tomorrow free if you need me.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

oops. I just read the entire thing and realize Kathy just posted it. I will contact the person who lost the dog.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Poor little Truffy!!! 
We will keep our fingers and paws crossed for her safe return.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

Kathy said:


> THIS WAS SENT TO THE HAVRESCUE LIST AND WANTED TO SHARE IT WITH ALL OF YOU TO SEE IF ANYONE IS IN THE AREA AND COULD HELP.
> 
> Dear friends,
> My husband is in PA with my son trying to get my dog bred. I have been home moving my parents. About 5PM tonight Truffy was tied out in the back yard and slipped her harness. She is now running in the dark not knowing where she is and her mom is not there. She is in Landenberg PA, southern PA. Not far from Kennett Square. I do not know what other towns are in the area. i am getting in the car to drive but it is 5 1/2 hrs there. If there is anybody on list who is in the area that can get the word out, at least by internet I would be eternally grateful. I really fear for the safety of this small black dog in the woods and the cold pitch black. She is my heart and soul. Please pray that they find her safely. I will be lost without her.
> ...


Kathy...Losing my Hav's is one of my worst fears. Sophie is mostly black and I have had nighmares about her getting lost at night and being unable to find her!

Will you be able to keep us posted as to whether or not her dog is found?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Best wishes to Truffy and her family.I sure hope they find her soon.What a scary situation.Please keep us updated on her if they find her--or if you find out Linda.
:grouphug:To her and her family:grouphug:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Oh no - what a scary situation! I pray Truffy is found fast and back with her mom, safe and sound. This is one of my worst nightmares. 

Wanda


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

*Sad news about lost Havanese*

This came to the Hav Rescue list this morning. My heart goes out to Nancy and her husband. I am so sorry.

Sad news: Nancy and Ron found Truffles, but sadly she had been hit by a car and was already gone. Truffles truly is Nancy's heart dog, and she is grieving heavily. Please continue to pray for Nancy and Ron as they go through this difficult time.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am so upset hearing this news. I feel so bad for this couple and poor little Truffles. This is such a tragic outcome and I hope Nancy and her family will be ok. They are in my thought and prayers.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

:Cry:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this tragic news. My heart breaks for Truffles and her family. Unfortunately I know all too well how terribly painful it is for people to lose a dog this way and during the holidays too. It is devastating. They will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very sad news- my thoughts are with them. May we all be extra careful with our Havanese especially with the many guest that enter our home this holiday season.

Amanda


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh this is heartbreaking news...I'm so sorry for her family...:hug:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

So so sad! I feel for the family.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Very sad - this sad news brings tears to my eyes. I am so sorry Nancy and family for your loss of Truffles. I have your family in my prayers.


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

Kathy, thank you for keeping us updated. I'm so sorry that the outcome was so heartbreakingly sad. My thoughts and prayers go out to Nancy and her family. I can't even begin to imagine what they must be going through.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm devastated for them. I can't even imagine the pain they must feel. God bless them all in this terrible time. I need to go give Milo a hug. :Cry: :angel:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I just checked in to see if there was any news. I am heartbroken for this family. I will say a prayer for them and give an extra hug to my babies.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh this makes me feel so sad. How horrible for them to find Truffles like that. I can't even imagine what that would feel like.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh no this is TERRIBLE! I was praying to see some good news here, but oh no oh no, how sad! Poor family, I wish they wouldn't have found her at all instead of seeing her in this probably awful condition, so sorry...


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

HUGS go out to your family during this terrible time....I will say a prayer that God will comfort them during this hard time.....it makes me very sad to think about the outcome.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I am so sorry for Nancy and her family, how heartbreaking. :Cry:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

This is terrible news. My heart breaks for Nancy and her family, and for poor Truffy. They will be in my thoughts and prayers. A candle burns for Truffy here today to help light her way to the Bridge.

Wanda


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am so sad to read this. My thoughts and prayers are with the family.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

How sad  My thoughts and prayers will also be with them too. I hope Truffy is found safe and sound. :grouphug:


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Kathy said:


> This came to the Hav Rescue list this morning. My heart goes out to Nancy and her husband. I am so sorry.
> 
> Sad news: Nancy and Ron found Truffles, but sadly she had been hit by a car and was already gone. Truffles truly is Nancy's heart dog, and she is grieving heavily. Please continue to pray for Nancy and Ron as they go through this difficult time.


Kathy,

Oh what sad news. My heart aches for them and their tragic loss. They will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

This is so tragic. My deepest sympathy and prayers for Nancy and her family.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I am so sad to here this news, how terrible for this family. My thoughts and prayers are with Nancy and Ron. 
I too will light a candle for Truffy tonight to help light her way to the Bridge.
as Wanda is doing.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

http://www.indigo.org/rainbowbridge_ver2.html


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

Kathy said:


> This came to the Hav Rescue list this morning. My heart goes out to Nancy and her husband. I am so sorry.
> 
> Sad news: Nancy and Ron found Truffles, but sadly she had been hit by a car and was already gone. Truffles truly is Nancy's heart dog, and she is grieving heavily. Please continue to pray for Nancy and Ron as they go through this difficult time.


OH, NO! I am so very sorry to hear this heart breaking news...


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh dear, this makes me so very sad. I can only imagine how devastated they are....if something like this happened to Valentino I'm not so sure I could ever get over it completely. Thanks for the update and I will say a prayer for this family.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh my gosh....what a sad thread. How awful for the owners. I know they must be inconsolable. My heart aches for them, and my prayers go out to the family.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

:Cry: Devastating! 

Kara


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

This breaks my heart! 

I don't like to leave Cazzie, even though I give rigorous instructions - it will be worse now.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I just got home from being away for a while and wondered why I had so many new emails about Truffy. I decided it was faster and easier to read it here first. Now I know why. How horrible. What a loss.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

so so sad. rest in peace truffles. we all mourn with nancy and ron.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

This is so sad. I am getting knots in my stomach just thinking about it. My prayers for Truffy, Nancy and Ron.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Very sad


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

:Cry:So very sad.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

God bless this family as they grieve their loss. How heartbreaking!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Such a terrible loss for that family, this is so sad. I will say a special prayer for them. We will all hold our furbabies a little closer tonight.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

:angel: Rest in peace dear Truffles :angel: My prayers will be added to the many going up from this board of wonderful people. We all know the power of prayer and God especially listens when many people pray. May He hold this entire family in his hands.


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

This is the saddest ending to a nightmare for this poor family ~ but it should remind all of us that our little furry angels are just here for a brief but glorious time. We should never take them for granted, hold them close and enjoy them for as long as they're here with us. 

I too will pray for Nancy and Ron - I'm so sorry for them!


----------



## Atomickittyn (Aug 25, 2007)

Oh dear, this breaks my heart, I hugged Yoyo extra tightly after I read this story.

Dear Nancy, I'm so terribly sorry for your loss, Yoyo and I send you extra hugs and kisses.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Just wanted to let everyone know that if Nancy is not on the forum, that I have a very good friend who is very close to Nancy, and she will pass along all our prayers & well wishes to her and Ron.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks Laurie. May also want to offer her an invitation to join when she is feeling up to it.


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Just read this thread. That is a very sad story. I feel badly for Truffles and the family.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I will certainly do that, if she is not already on here, but I know they need some time right now.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Thank you for passing on our thoughts and prayers Laurie. What a sad time for the family.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I somewhat know how Nancy feels and I extend my sympathy along with everone else. 
It is so horrible to have a dog killed by a car.

Our Wheaten Terrier, Ginger, was killed that way many years ago. We lived in the suburbs on a large lot of land and we used to let her out alone in the unfenced yard to do her business. She always came right back into the house, but one day she didn't. 
We searched for days before we found her body. 
Although devastated at the time, I was relieved to know exactly what had happened to her and that no one was abusing her, she wasn't lying somewhere sick etc.
I felt guilty for ever letting her outside alone. In those days, what I did was common. (the 80's). I would never, ever do that now. 


I hope that Nancy and her family can get through any guilt they may feel for tying the dog outside. Tragic accidents happen.

My prayers are with them.


----------

